# my chickens seem itchy, normal or fleas?



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I just was out feeding the ladies some scraps, and a noticed a couple of them fluffing themselves up and scratching their heads. Normal or do chickens get fleas like mammals do?


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

They do get fleas, but aren't the Buffalo Gnats bad up there right now? Someone else was complaining of them.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Fleas? No. Chickens do get mites though.

Many people supply wood ashes, diatomaoious earth, or other dirt in their own "scratch boxes - kind of like egg boxes but with dirt" so the girls can "dust" themselves.

Otherwise, once they find a nice dry area in your yard, they will dig it up so they can dust themselves in it.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I let them dust bathe in my garden jsut today  they enjoyed themselves but are quite distracting so I haven't got all my gardening work done yet lol


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Yes, poultry do get fleas. They are called "sticktight fleas".


----------



## mommathea (May 27, 2009)

Their still chicks....teens really, but they have plenty of dandruff from getting their big girl feathers in. That tends to make them itchy too.


----------

